# Soup Recipes



## mydaddysjag (Oct 4, 2009)

With fall here, I thought it would be great if everyone could post some soup recipes. I for one, am a HUGE soup fan in fall. It's my favorite season, and I think a lot of it has to do with the excuse to eat so much soup.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 4, 2009)

Well, I haven't tried this one yet but my husband said it is really good (he got it from a co-worker)...

Chicken & Tortilla Soup

1 can Progresso soup, light home style veg and rice

1 can chicken broth

8 lb chicken thighs

1 (12 count) pkg flour tortillas

1 cube chicken bouillon

1 cilantro cube

Boil chicken in broth for about an hour and a half, until done. Remove chicken from broth and shred. Tear tortillas into chunks and set aside. Add Progresso soup to broth, then add bouillon and cilantro cubes. Add chicken and tortillas, and season to taste.


----------



## Bassett (Oct 5, 2009)

My favorite soups:

Vegetable soup

3 cans of chicken broth

Onions

3 carrots sliced

3 celery sliced

3 medium sized potatoes diced

1/2 of a small head of cabbage shredded

rutabaga, if you like them

Seasonings

Simmer until vegetables are tender.

Quick and easy.

Also add chicken for chicken vegetable

For bean add 1 can of great northern beans , undrained

and a handfull of diced ham.

I love soup and could live on it.


----------



## Marty (Oct 5, 2009)

I do all kinds of soups in the crock pot during winter. They are all very simple, no brainers.

Chicken Soup

2 cans of chicken broth

3 boneless chicken breasts cut up

chopped carrots

half a bag of noodles

two or three stalks of celery chopped up

tiny bit of chopped up onion

little bit of fresh thyme or basil if I have it

Add the noodles the last 30 minutes so they don't turn to mush

fill up the crock pot 3/4 full of water, let her cook all day and there you go


----------



## minih (Oct 5, 2009)

Creamy Tomato with Potatoes

Boil together til done:

3-4 pounds of potatoes cut in small cubes

1/2 sweet onion chopped

with just enough water to cover

Salt

Pepper

Add:

I can tomato juice

1/2 stick butter

heat just til start to boil

Add:

Just enough whole milk to taste, I use approx 1/2 to 3/4 cup.

Heat do not boil.

Serve with hot cornbread!

Very quick, easy and hot on a work day evening.


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 5, 2009)

This is my favourite lentil soup recipe (just had a bowl for lunch!




)

Lentil Soup (I double this recipe and put waaayyy more garlic, cumin, chili powder, and parsley in it)

1 tbsp olive oil

1/2lb bacon rind, cut across into thick strips (I use normal bacon with little fat on it and leave it in the soup as opposed to taking it out which is what this recipe says to do)

3 large ribs celery, peeled and cut into 1/4 inch dice

3 medium carrots, peeled and cut into 1/4 inch dice

1 medium yellow onion

3 cloves garlic, minced

1 tablespoon ground cumin

1 1/2 teaspoons chili powder

3 cups beef stock

1 cup brown lentils

1/2 cup coarsely chopped parlsey

2 teaspoons fresh lemon juice

Freshly ground pepper to taste.

In a medium saucepan, heat the olive oil and bacon rind over medium heat. Stir in the celery, carrots, onion, garlic, cumin, and chili powder. Cook for about 5 mins., or until vegetables have softened. Stir in the stock, 3 cups of water (I buy the Campbell's stock in the 900ml boxes and don't add water), and the lentils. Bring to a boil. Lower heat and simmer for 40 mins., or until lentils are very soft, stirring occasionally. Remove from heat. Remove the pieces of bacon rind (I leave the bacon in). In a food processor puree about 1/2 (I do less than a 1/4) the lentils. Stir puree back in pot with parsley and lemon juice and black pepper. Heat through.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Oct 5, 2009)

Does anybody have a good one for corn chowder? Please??


----------



## bonloubri (Oct 6, 2009)

This one is very simple and quick to do. Since it is a little cooler here, my husband has already asked me about making it.

2 X 4 Soup

2 lbs of Hamburger

2 Cans kidney beans

2 Cans Rotel (Your choice of spicyness)

2 Cans Minestrone soup

1 lb Velveeta (cut up to melt easier)

Brown hamburger and add rest of ingredients. Heat till Velveeta is melted.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Oct 6, 2009)

I make my veggie soup in a LARGE crock pot:

1 can stewed tomatoes

1 can tomato paste

1/2 head cabbage, rough chopped

1 sm bag baby carrots

5-6 sm to med potatoes, diced

1 lg bag frozen veggies, whatever kind you like! I like to use peas, corn, squash, baby onions, green beans... anything!

1 lb stew beef chunks

2 cans beef broth or French Onion soup

Put items in crock in this order: meat, potatoes, carrots, cabbage, veggies. Add stewed tomatoes and tomato paste. Pour in broth. Add enough water to bring liquid to rim of crock pot. Put on low, simmer all day. YUM!!

I know what I'm making this weekend!!



Now y'all made me hungry!

Lucy


----------



## Matt73 (Oct 6, 2009)

Mmmm. That sounds good, Lucy!







Field-of-Dreams said:


> I make my veggie soup in a LARGE crock pot:
> 1 can stewed tomatoes
> 
> 1 can tomato paste
> ...


----------



## Sterling (Oct 6, 2009)

Ooohhhhh these sound Yummy!!! Think I'm going to try that veggie soup too in my crock pot.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Oct 6, 2009)

luv2ridesaddleseat said:


> Does anybody have a good one for corn chowder? Please??


Corn Chowder

2 cans corn, undrained

1/2 tbsp oil

1 tsp onion

1 cup water

1 chicken broth cube

1/2 (6 oz) can evaporated milk

dash of rosemary

1/2 tbsp basil

1. Heat oil in large sauce pan, add onion, cooking until tender.

2. Add 1 can of corn, cooking until tender.

3. Add water and broth, cook until corn is very soft.

4. Place corn mixture in blender and blend until smooth, return to sauce pan.

5. Stir in remaining corn, milk and rosemary.

6. Cook until chowder is thick.

7. Season with basil.


----------



## jayne (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a question for Matt and/or anyone else with lentil experience. I know that lentils are supposedly one of the best things that one can eat, but each time I have tried them (maybe twice), they seemed kind of gritty. Was this just a weird fluke, or maybe was it undercooked or something? I liked the flavor but the texture put me off. Any advice here?

Oh, to respond to a previous request:

Roasted Corn Chowder

Wash and dice some potatoes (peel if they're russetts, leave the skin on if they're reds), cover with water and gently boil until tender. Do not pour off the water.

Meanwhile, roast a few ears of corn on your outdoor grill (medium-low) until it has some nice light brown marks all around. When cool enough to handle, cut the kernels off the cob.

Chop and saute a large onion in a generous amount of olive oil (or whatever oil/butter/bacon and fat you prefer) in your large soup pan. When it's nice and soft, add about 1/2 a cup of flour and cook it for a few minutes.

With the heat still on the onion/oil/roux mixture, pour in some of the water from the potatoes, stirring constantly while it thickens. You're going to use some milk later, so don't make it as thin as you want right now, but get close. Using a slotted spoon, scoop all the potatoes into soup, as well as your corn. For seasonings I use salt and a lot of black pepper, some parsley (more for color) and some chicken base (like bullion but less salty). Add milk or cream at the end and don't bring it to a boil much again as the milk will not be as smooth.

Note: This potato based soup is very versatile for lots of things. You can add cheese, broccoli, use bacon and it's rendered fat for the roux, mushrooms...whatever you like.


----------



## picasso (Oct 6, 2009)

Does anybody have a good broccoli/cheese soup recipe??? Would love to have one. Thanks


----------

